

Tell PG: HN seems to be broken... - sc00ter

At the moment, items from about number 61 onwards are nearly all Ask / Show text submissions, many low scoring, and some as old as 999 days...
======
stephenbez
I assumed this was a feature. After you've read a lot of the current news,
here are some interesting "Ask HN" questions that not too many people have
seen yet, and now look at some of the best submissions in HN's history.

------
Houston
I've been experiencing this problem for over a week now.

------
benologist
After #150 seems to be normal again.

~~~
sc00ter
And the anomolous ones seem to be getting pushed down the stack (the problem
ones start at about 70 now) so it should work itself out of the system.But it
would be interesting to know what went wrong.

The oldest was about 3.5 years old!:

"How does everybody backup? 28 points by mironathetin 1266 days ago | comments
"

